
True Wealth Is Not Money - sheilanormile
http://www.dpegan.com/the-wealth-of-sapiens/
======
TaylorGood
“Wealth is genuinely understanding how the world works, so that we can have a
high degree of control over it. So you know what mold to use, when, and why.”

